# Moving to spain in 10 weeks



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi All well the time is drawing in fast where me and my better other half move to Spain, Costa Blanca South /murcia. I finish my time in the Army in 6 weeks. 

We will be in Spain looking for a long let the first 2 weeks in October, then we will come back, pack up the quarter and move there on or about the 1st of November. if anyone has tips or help please let me know.

can't wait and no matter how bad the economy is there, it can't be as bad as here. 


Richard,


----------



## martynb (May 21, 2008)

sorry cant help/tips just good luck mate,


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Richie,

Give me a shout, you're looking at the area we own a house in and will be in Spain at the same time as yourselves!

BTW, which unit are you with? PM me if you wish. My OH is also in the Army, we may know you!!


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Pasanada,

I am in the REME, and I have served in to many units to mention, but i would be interested in meeting up just to shoot the breeze and maybe get a few pointers in the right direction. And if your property in for long let msybe we could look at that also. I don't know how to PM so i have to answer it this way.

All the best,

Richard,


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Richard,

November is a good time to make the move, plenty of bargains at that time of year. You should try to avoid the agencies if at all possible by making direct contact with the owners. There are many websites with details of rentals.

Try the following

Enalquiler
Ivive
Fotocasa
Idealista


Good luck with you move !

Regards, Dave


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

richie3487 said:


> Hi Pasanada,
> 
> I am in the REME, and I have served in to many units to mention, but i would be interested in meeting up just to shoot the breeze and maybe get a few pointers in the right direction. And if your property in for long let msybe we could look at that also. I don't know how to PM so i have to answer it this way.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard,

I have good memories of working with the REME in Colchester!  MY OH was infantry for 24 years.....but this grunt does have a brain, contrary to to popular opinon!! Lol

If you click on my name, it will give you the option to private message me, hope to hear from you.

My property isn't up for rent, sorry.


----------

